# Newbie - Hazing / marring after DA polish on Mitsubishi Evo



## loply (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi folks,

Been lurking on here for a while but just registered.

I've got a black Mitsubishi Evo and it was quite badly swirled and scratched in places.

I bought a DAS polisher along with hex logic pads and M105/M205 and a bunch of other products to try to sort it out.

Long story short I polished the door and it looked bloody brilliant, until the sun moved around, the sun's rays leave this nasty looking reflection where you can tell it's been polished :wall:

Would appreciate any tips on how to fix this. I fully cleaned, wiped down with IPA, clayed then IPA'ed the door, and then tried every combination of yellow/orange/white/black pads with M105 and M205 and Lime Prime. Tried polishing with the black pad and progressively less pressure with 205 and then Lime Prime but it just didn't seem to help.

Only thing I think I may have done wrong was using the pads for too long / clogging them up, but I did try a new black and new white pad and it didn't really seem to help...



















Would really appreciate any advice.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

I think you've possibly been a bit too harsh with the polishing, soft paint maybe? 
It takes some doing to inflict holograms with a DA! 
Step down to a much less aggressive compound and pad.


----------



## loply (Dec 17, 2013)

Rumour has it that Mitsubishi paint is soft, but I did try polishing for quite a long time with the black pad (no cut) and M205, then followed it up with a new black pad and Lime Prime (which has some slight abrasives I think) and it didn't remove them...


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Try going over it with a clean yellow pad and the 101 at speed 3 on ur da. Apply minimum pressure, so just hold n guide the machine and let that do the work and remember to always give the pad a clean every so often. 

The combination of products you have, shouldn't resort to hazing as such but give that a try. Have not experienced hazing from 101 before.

Raj


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks like the cut was a bit high and the refine stage didn't quite take it out. Keep going with the 105 light pressure and you should get it out! :thumb:

@Raj/Shinie - You should'nt be advertising your business in your posts unless you are a paid member.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Could you have inflicted the defects with the microfibre when removing the polish?


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

JMorty said:


> It looks like the cut was a bit high and the refine stage didn't quite take it out. Keep going with the 105 light pressure and you should get it out! :thumb:


+1 to that


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

@loply Where are you based? If you're local to the Worcestershire area we would be happy to help you correct this if your struggling :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Extreme Gleam said:


> @loply Where are you based? If you're local to the Worcestershire area we would be happy to help you correct this if your struggling :thumb:


Good LAD, was going to say the same thing if you're near Newbury?


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

@ JMorty. Wasn't aware of that bud. Thanks for the heads up.

Raj


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

What ditution ratio of ipa r you using sometimes when to strong can leave swipe marks on the paint happened to me on a mk3 vr6 but it had been repainted


----------



## TCS Detail (Dec 19, 2013)

Try a less abrasive finishing polish like Menzerna 4000 or Scholl S30 on a finishing pad. Either should remove the holograms.


----------



## loply (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions and help folks, I've not had a chance to have another crack at it yet but I'll take on board what's been suggested and hopefully try again over the next few days.

Merry Christmas!


----------

